# Gregg Harris' Basic Homeschooling Workshop audio is free!



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

http://nobleinstitute.org/#/resources/freebies

This was an amazing workshop and I had the cassette tapes but just got rid of them because we can't use them anymore with no cassette player. I highly recommend getting these because he's a great communicator and has really solid thoughts on Christian homeschooling.


----------

